
SimplyNUC Unveils Sequoia: AMD Ryzen V-Series-Based UCFF PC - NicoJuicy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15103/simplynuc-unveils-sequoia-amd-ryzen-vseriesbased-ucff-pc
======
NicoJuicy
It was only 8 days ago that I mentioned what was missing for now with AMD...
And why you would still buy Intel.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21471023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21471023)

> I think why you want to buy a Intel now is:

\- Laptop ( battery life is better on Intel CPU's), but AMD has this covered
next Q.

\- Intel NUC ( it's very practical )

\- For Single core optimized applications ( eg. Some games) when you don't
care about the total price at all. Intel's one core performance was better and
support in games is lacking for a lot of cores. I think next Ryzen will handle
this.

\---

Note: and Mozilla Rr software

\---

What has changed in those 8 days:

\- Intel is doing security patches. Probably AMD will lead in single core
performance.

And there are AMD NUC's now, with up to 64 gb. Memory.

This is absolutely nuts. I have never seen a hardware company execute in such
a rapid succession with such great results. And have never seen this bad luck
at a competitor.

It's also the first product I can buy, since I'm not looking for a replacement
of my laptop/desktop currently. I was searching for a decent NUC for the last
2 months ( as diy docker host).

Well done AMD. Well done.

~~~
yyyk
It's a good first effort, but I'd still give Intel the lead for now:

* No Thunderbolt (so forget about extending with eGPU) or even Type C.

* No HDMI.

* I wonder about the cooling. 90W is close to the high end in this form factor. Have had cases where older i7 NUCs shut down when the temp got too high. Did they get it right first time with AMD?

On the plus side, it comes with 2 NICs!

~~~
derision
What are the use cases for 2 NICs?

~~~
antoinealb
Using it as a router / NAT / firewall comes to my mind.

------
seminatl
I hope people realize these are 1st-generation Zen CPUs that are Not Very
Fast(tm), not the respectable Zen2 parts you've been reading good things
about. AMD's marketing is very confusing right now. There are not any Zen2
APUs.

~~~
neogodless
So it looks like the pricing for the higher end version is around $775 USD.

Here's a comparison of a high-end Intel NUC CPU
[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-
Core-i7-8559U-vs-...](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-
Core-i7-8559U-vs-AMD-Ryzen-Embedded-V1605B/3302vs3331)

This might be a better comparison - from a $750 Intel NUC
[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-
Embedded-V160...](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-
Embedded-V1605B-vs-Intel-Core-i5-8265U/3331vs3323)

Would have to look closer at the other attributes of each NUC to make a really
good determination, but the Intel chips look to be higher performers, if not
by a wide margin.

EDIT: My bad - didn't read the above article closely enough. The Sequoia v8
comes with a Ryzen V1807B (not a V1605B) as found in my comparisons above. See
the reply below for better links.

~~~
zonidjan
Pricing for the v8 is identical to the NUC7i7DN. v6 is identical to NUC7i5DN.

[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-
Embedded-V180...](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-
Embedded-V1807B-vs-Intel-i7-8650U/3310vs3070)

[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-
Embedded-V160...](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-
Embedded-V1605B-vs-Intel-i5-7300U/3331vs2955)

------
ilaksh
How does this compare to things like a DeskMini A300?
[https://www.asrock.com/nettop/AMD/DeskMini%20A300%20Series/](https://www.asrock.com/nettop/AMD/DeskMini%20A300%20Series/)

~~~
skazazes
The DeskMini has a full blown AM4 socket, meaning you can drop in any of their
desktop processors (mostly limited to their apu's, though, if you want to use
those video outputs). These nucs use low power version of ryzen chips more
akin to intels xeon-d lineup. The chip and IO choices make it clear these
aren't intended for the desktop market for the most part, but for a small
dev/home cluster could be drop in replacement for NUCs, especially given the
dual NICs. I'm considering replacing an intel bassed homelab with them
currently.

~~~
ilaksh
OK thanks. But the form factor is close to the NUCs and the price for these
systems is only about $425 total so couldn't the DeskMini actually replace the
NUCs?

~~~
skazazes
Yeah for sure, the size difference is borderline negligible depending on the
application, and the Asrock boxes pack a ton more features.

If the intended use is as a low spec desktop/dev machine the DeskMini would
fit the bill well. That being said in an application like mine, having three
fit into 1U of rack space, not only are the DeskMini's too large, but they
also dont have dual NICs.

------
chx
> Serial RS-232/Serial RS-485 video outputs,

As a formal columnist, later editor the sloppiness of such writing / editing
is downright painful

~~~
close04
The author of the article is already well known among AnandTech readers for
this type of copy/pasta articles with glaring errors and little to no proof
reading and fact checking. Take this article for example where a month and a
half later the table still states stuff like 3x32GB=128GB, 4x32GB=256GB [0].

[0] [https://www.anandtech.com/show/14964/gskill-
launches-32-gb-d...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/14964/gskill-
launches-32-gb-ddr4-modules-256-gb-kits-up-to-ddr44000)

------
arthurfm
Tranquil PC make an USFF PC [1][2] with the same AMD Ryzen V1605B CPU as the
Sequoia v6. It's a little bit more expensive, but has four DisplayPort 1.2
outputs and is completely fanless.

[1] [https://www.quietpc.com/tranquilpc-
mmdpc-001-v1605b](https://www.quietpc.com/tranquilpc-mmdpc-001-v1605b)

[2] [https://tranquilpcshop.co.uk/mini-multi-display-
pc-v1605b/](https://tranquilpcshop.co.uk/mini-multi-display-pc-v1605b/)

